

PR secrets? bullsh*t. - markbao
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2008/05/pr-secrets-bull.html

======
jamiequint
"Participation is NOT marketing

The most important asset that a startup CEO has or should build is his
community. It has nothing to do with marketing. I took me 8 years since I
started blogging in 2003 to have a community and it is no marketing. It is
about sharing every day thoughts, tips, advise, learnings with the community."

Um, but that is marketing. If marketing is "the process or technique of
promoting, selling, and distributing a product or service" then by building a
community you are marketing yourself and thereby marketing your product
whether that is your intention or not. (see "The Cluetrain Manifesto")

------
jsrn

        "I[t] took me 8 years since I started blogging in 2003..."
    

hm, someone lives in the future...

~~~
rrival
to be fair it -feels- like 8 years

------
rrival
Is it getting cool to bash TechCrunch now? Or is it already cool and I'm out
of touch?

~~~
LPTS
It's been cool for a while. Techcrunch is the Teen People Magazine of the
scene. All the cool kids don't like it but secretly want to be featured.

EDIT: I'm wrong. Brainfart. Techcrunch is more like Scientific American or
Psychology Today. Popularizing, OK for interested laypeople, but a quite poor
way to learn the topic.

Valleywag is our Teen People Magazine.

Sorry to the folks that bring us techcrunch for confusing them with valleywag.
When I read "Already not cool" I must of just had valleywag pop into my head.

------
mattjung
All those non-secrets may apply for Loic, who was already a well-known blogger
and promoter with a large community before he created his startup. His advice
is just not applicable for everybody.

